# Posh Bunny Hutch



## leemorris (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi All
I'm looking for some feedback
I produce posh pet houses namely kennels and i'm thinking of doing a rabbit hutch version, i have considered this before but the cost would be higher than most standard hutches due to the build quality. 
The price being around £200 - £250 depending on design 
Take a look at the kennel version to get an idea of the design
I'm looking for any feedback regarding the price and do you think people would pay this.

Many thanks
Lee
The Posh Pet house Company


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Great pictures. I love your ideas there - you've done them well  xxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Lee
I like ur designs. I have recently brought a 4ft x 4ft wendy house to put my rabbit in, this is becoming more popular and sheds too. I would say if you can put steps or a ramp and a shelf in half way and a hatch to the outside so a run could be attached you would definably get a good rabbit market. as sheds cost around the same figure u are quoting and then people need to spend a while adding the shelf etc. the only other thing I can think of is you would need to use bunny safe paint or no paint inside. also the rspca have guidelines on rabbit accommodation its 6ft x 2 ft x 2ft i think for 2 small rabbits. bigger rabbits need more space, so the rspca guidelines might be a good thing to mention on ur site. also rabbit hutches are meant to be off the ground to keep them warmer so even in a shed type thing it could do with some legs.


----------



## leemorris (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi
Thanks for the replies.
The design i'm working on would have a ramp inside to a higher level leaving the ground floor space to run about, the inside would not be paint. Good point about the rspca info. I know its hard to comment without seeing it.

thanks
Lee


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I personally love them..
As long as they are big enough, have easy access, easy to clean, weatherproof, sturdy, fox proof, then i think you'll do well..

I'd certainly buy one for Lilly


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

i love them!!! id definatly put two levels in, with a ramp. mine have a wendy house and they have a 2nd level which is half the size of the floor level. you could also make the runs that attach too. 

i would buy one when i get more bunnies!!!


----------



## leemorris (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the help

I have been doing some costing and looks like the main hutch would come in around £259 the stand £49 or the run £139, obviously if the run would double as the stand so you would only need one or the other, I'm really struggling to keep the price reasonable, taking into account that every board is glued and nailed, leaded window and door, exterior undercoated and painted, thatched roof etc, 
I don't want the price to be cheap because the hutch is not cheap made, but want it to be affordable for someone wanting something that little bit nicer, 
Whats your thoughts on this?
Many thanks
Lee


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

leemorris said:


> Thanks for all the help
> 
> I have been doing some costing and looks like the main hutch would come in around £259 the stand £49 or the run £139, obviously if the run would double as the stand so you would only need one or the other, I'm really struggling to keep the price reasonable, taking into account that every board is glued and nailed, leaded window and door, exterior undercoated and painted, thatched roof etc,
> I don't want the price to be cheap because the hutch is not cheap made, but want it to be affordable for someone wanting something that little bit nicer,
> ...


so approx £450??? that i would call VERY steep as i could buy a 8x6 shed for £200 at tesco at mo and add alot more to it for an extra £50 ie shelves and approx £50 for a run.

i dont mean for that to sound funny im just explaining what that sort of money could buy.


----------



## leemorris (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi
You wouldn't need to buy the stand and run just one or the other.

You are correct you can get a shed for that price but you get what you pay for and these sheds are very cheap, i know conpanies out there that sell hutches for £50 and other that sell for £350 its all relative to what you want at the end of the day.
I'm not targeting the mass produced market more the people that don't mind paying a bit more for something special and different..
Thanks
Lee


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hey lee, no matter what the selling cost is I think ur main point is that u can offer a bespoke service, so people will really get what they want with the added factor that it will good quality. 

If you dont mind me asking, where are u sourcing your materials from?


----------



## leemorris (Aug 1, 2009)

HI
The materials come from a local sawmill, real old fashion place thats been there for years. 
The price i know is more than some but there are places that are expensive.

I know of a company that do playhouses for £8000 and they turn over a £million per year, but there are playhouses for £300.

Thanks

Lee


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I love some of the super expensive play houses, what lucky kids! 
again I think saying u use a local saw mill would be good advertising, as would FSC wood (but that might bump the price again)


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

What are you using to treat the wood?


----------



## leemorris (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi
I used Ronseal water based on kennels they tell me its safe for pets.
Do you know of any others?
Thanks
Lee


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have used cuprinol which is safe for pets once dried, I would probably put some anti chew stuff on the wood if my rabbit became interested in chewing bit of her house.
pets at home do a hutch paint but I have read it smells very toxic and they only sell it in small cans.


----------



## leemorris (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi All
Just thought i would update the posh hutch thread, i know a lot of people have been checking the website, the hutch is taking a lot longer than i thought because of having the time, its almost finished and looks as good as the kennel.
I don't think i will be putting it on sale, it takes longer to make than the kennel which would make the pricing to high.
Thanks for all the comment and i'll load a picture soon.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Why dont you make a converted kennel for bunnies rather than a hutch? I know lots of people that buy kennels for buns and convert them themselves. Also i bought a wooden hamster cage from a german company on ebay a year ago they dont sell them anymore, i bought it for £35 and £30 delivery... i sold it used and slightly damaged for £90 on ebay!!!!!! Theres a huge need for decent small animal cages, these plastic hamster cages are ntoo small for alot of syrian hamsters..... just a thought, have a look in the classified section in small animals on here, theres a pic of it when i was advertising it originally.


----------



## leemorris (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi
I was going to do it that way at the start but the costs are still around £300 which a lot of people would not pay, 
Most peole look at the price first and build second , if you look at the quality of these ones in the local garden centre they are so thin the woods like waffer.

Lee


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you can only try and advertise, My neighbour has a [email protected] 6ft by 2ft double rabbit hutch for her guineas there about £150. The sides are made with t&g but the back has thin ply wood 6mm max and its always soaking wet on the insides shes really disappointed. Guinea pigs require a lot less height so maybe Guniea hutches would be cheaper. also I loved Croftys old Hammy cage it was ace and her hammy looked so happy and busy in it, if you've got the patients for smaller things then there is probably a great mark up to be made.


----------



## RohanCarthy (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi

I have two rabbits that are curently in a double hutch with run attached, they are also let out to run free in the yard twice a day.

The hutch is getting old and I have been trying in vain to find a decent new home for them.
Everything available seems to be much smaller than we already have, I'm looking at the shed option but both of mine love to be up high and jump on ramps etc so I would have to add lots to the inside of a large shed to make it a good home for them.

Can anyone offer some advise or offer a supplier that makes extra large hutches?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

RohanCarthy said:


> Hi
> 
> I have two rabbits that are curently in a double hutch with run attached, they are also let out to run free in the yard twice a day.
> 
> ...


Cheapest option for alot of space and a good quality home for your buns is to convert a shed and then attach a run to that. Otherwise happyhutches do a 6ftx2ft hutch with a 4ftx6ft run attached.... i have one im selling actually!! My buns now have the whole garage!


----------



## leemorris (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi All
just thought i would update the thread see pictures 
Its not completely finished needs another coat of paint and door catches but i'm please with the way it looks, 
My son is mad on rabbits so may keep this for him.
Thanks for all the comments.

Lee


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

looks great put it on top of a run and a bunny will be very happy


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Its nice but looks very small, can they see out of the front?


----------



## leemorris (Aug 1, 2009)

Its 4ft x 2ft, its bigger than it looks, you can see out the front, its stainless steel mesh,.
The pictures aren't the best really i'll try and get some more with the inside also.

Lee


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

leemorris said:


> Its 4ft x 2ft, its bigger than it looks, you can see out the front, its stainless steel mesh,.
> The pictures aren't the best really i'll try and get some more with the inside also.
> 
> Lee


I really love the idea Lee and looks really smart and well made but its too small for bunnies. Should be 6ftx2ft min as recommended by the rspca. The frustrating thing with petshops is they only sell tiny hutches, i think most people i know that have buns have 6ft happyhutches (which to be honest arent good quality but are big) 6ft rydesdale hutches which are good quality but expensive... but then they last or a converted shed.

Rabbits need to be able to stretch out and take at least three hops from one ened to the other, in weather like this they can be stuck in for days.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> I really love the idea Lee and looks really smart and well made but its too small for bunnies. Should be 6ftx2ft min as recommended by the rspca. The frustrating thing with petshops is they only sell tiny hutches, i think most people i know that have buns have 6ft happyhutches (which to be honest arent good quality but are big) 6ft rydesdale hutches which are good quality but expensive... but then they last or a converted shed.
> 
> Rabbits need to be able to stretch out and take at least three hops from one ened to the other, in weather like this they can be stuck in for days.


i agree with crofty here it is VERY nice to look at but unfortunatly it is on the small side for a bunny.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

leemorris said:


> Hi All
> just thought i would update the thread see pictures
> Its not completely finished needs another coat of paint and door catches but i'm please with the way it looks,
> My son is mad on rabbits so may keep this for him.
> ...


what have you used for the roof?


----------



## leemorris (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi
The roof is felted with thatch overlay

Lee


----------

